# Public worship preferred before Private



## nwink (Mar 3, 2011)

I recently came across this excellent sermon by the puritan David Clarkson. It is an excellent rebuke for an attitude that prefers private worship before public worship. It also asks and answers the question if _God_ prefers public over private worship.

Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if I would say either is preferred. If we do not make private worship a habit then public worship is just a show but if we don't regularly participate in public worship then we are separated from an integral part of being a Christian. We ought not forsake gathering together in a regular fashion as the Scriptures command.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 3, 2011)

Haven't listened to the sermon (yet!) but one interesting thing to think about is whether or not heaven is public or private worship. The focus is certainly on the public, but there of course will be a personal element too. Do you think the need for "private worship" will be done away with, since it is usually concerned with confession of sin and intercessory prayer? Not that public worship doesn't include those things, but we won't need the privacy of the prayer closet anymore.


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 3, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Dickson is old school



So was Clarkson


----------



## MarieP (Mar 3, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Clarkson is old school, so there'll be no listening .


----------



## nwink (Mar 4, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I don't know if I would say either is preferred.



Joseph, did you read the sermon? David Clarkson does a good job making his case, and I was intending for people to provide feed back on the content of the message after reading it (or at least some of it).


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2011)

If the Lord prefers it over private than so do I... 

Besides, what looks more like eternity with the Lord: public or private worship?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 8, 2011)

nwink said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I would say either is preferred.
> ...


 
Sorry brother, never read the sermon. I missed the link. I will read it and come back with feedback


----------

